# October Challenge: "Trust"



## Travers (Oct 1, 2013)

The prompt for this month's challenge, as chosen by lasm, is: *Trust*.

You are free to interpret the prompt in any way you wish, though of course site rules apply. If you are unsure of the challenge rules please read the 'stickies' at the top of the board.

*This challenge will close on the 15th of October.

*We're continuing with the optional anonymity format. Feel free to post your own entry, or, if you'd prefer to remain anonymous, send it to either *Chester's Daughter* or myself (*Travers*) via PM and we'll post it for you.

Please ensure that your piece is properly formatted and error free before posting or before sending it to us to be posted anonymously. You have a ten minute grace period to edit your entry, but anything over that will likely see it disqualified from the challenge.

As usual, if you'd like to protect your first rights, post your entry in the *workshop* *thread*, then paste a link to it in this thread. If you're posting anonymously, don't forget to mention whether you'd like you first rights protected in the PM.

Do not post comments in this thread. Any discussion related to the challenge can take place in the Bards' Bistro. Should it make a reappearance during the course of this challenge, *please refrain from pressing the 'like' button until this thread has closed and the poll opened.*


----------



## toddm (Oct 7, 2013)

*Rats and Hogs*

_From "Songs for Children"_

Trust me, it's raining rats and hogs out there,
rodents and swine, falling everywhere.
See them scurrying on hundreds of feet,
scurrying scurrying down the street,
squeaking and squealing, an awful noise!
chasing around little girls and boys
who wanted to play outside in the storm,
instead of inside where it's dry and warm.
But running from rodents is such fearful play, 
and sprinting from swine makes a rotten day.
They'd trample and bite you, and make you wet;
not one of them would make you a friendly pet.
See all their teeth, and their flashing eyes;
you'll stay here inside, if you are wise.
For it's raining rats and hogs out there,
you wouldn't go out, you wouldn't dare!


----------



## Staff Deployment (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm counting on you not to read ahead
In this poem
To figure out the twist ending
Before you get there.

Twist Ending:
The word "twist" is actually in reference to delicious candy twizzlers


----------



## midnightpoet (Oct 13, 2013)

Seeds

The world prefers hate over love,
greed over charity,
revenge over forgiveness,
doubt over trust,
lies over truth.

The human hides from the light,
covering his face with a mask,
for it might reveal his nakedness
and others might see the seeds
of his own fear.

Man’s anxious toil burns, his
blood pouring from eyes
that are blind, and his
ears refuse to hear
the cause of their own torment.


----------



## Pandora (Oct 14, 2013)

Only Trust

Beautiful wall of stone stretching to the heavens.
A mist disguises the danger, hangs in the crevices.

His breath moves the smokey mist, fills our lungs.
Light rises to outline each rock, behold the beauty.

We, unsuspecting, gather below to honor the beauty
locked in our gaze.

With every breath . . .

freedom
movement
rolling tumbling

Choice

random
chance
fate

near miss . . .

only trust.


----------



## Xalor (Oct 14, 2013)

*Trust Issues*

I’m grounded by emotional turbulence,
inducing extreme vertigo,
in a suffocating 747 economy seat: 
that is so severely overbooked
that it cannot achieve liftoff.


----------



## samiamthemustangman (Oct 14, 2013)

*Addicted*

In thy eyes I must go​ Every day more about you I know​Deeper depths I fathom​And more mysterious you be​The more learned the more I need​Inquisidly addicted you make me​A lifetime with you is all I need​Thoughtfully yours for eternity​


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Oct 14, 2013)

*Anti-trust (Language)*

I don't
I won't
I can't

even conceive of a concept
so clearly ludicrous. 

But it wasn't always that way.

A trendsetter turned me
into a toilet long ago
inviting a line of folks
bursting with overflow
which stretched around the block.

One by one they came,
each of their agendas
with morals absent or lame,

so I flushed and flushed
'til I was suffused 
by a plum hued blush
but still believed
at least one would come
sans knife in hand
and pull the bullseye
from a broken back
to undo my curse 
of being 
the communal throne
for the corrupt.

Never happened.

After years of tears
and now in the know,
all are suspect
ere their first hello.

And I've stricken
that obscene syllable,
subterfuge cozily tucked
betwixt two tainted t's,
from my vocabulary.

No word should exist
for something
used, abused,
and then digested,
leaving behind

only shit.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 14, 2013)

*Empty Hands (Adult Content)*

She was daddy's favorite gloves,
  [FONT=&Verdana]often used, then tossed aside;
where every boy who picked her up, 
tried her on for size[/FONT].

  With clumsy, adolescent dips 
  in between her thighs, to lips 
  [FONT=&Verdana]that slipped around a truth 
too hard to swallow— 
like those empty gloves, inside[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana] she's hollow.

Passed from hand to hand
she’ll never find that perfect fit,
daddy saw to it. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&Verdana]With every crook of finger 
across baby skin, [/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]he carved her up,
an open, tender bud from which he plucked.[/FONT]

  She hates him? She hates him not?_[FONT=&Verdana]
[/FONT]_[FONT=&Verdana]Questions that the flower cannot settle,
a pet theory her McShrinks often peddle.

But late at night she wonders...
if life is such a precious gift from God[/FONT],
  [FONT=&Verdana]why does living only make her feel so cheap?
Then she’ll chase another Xanax with Bacardi[/FONT]
  and slip into the empty hands of sleep.                         ​


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Oct 15, 2013)

This challenge is now closed.


----------

